# Grip Question



## clkeith50 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have an older Compact Custom. What is the spacing on the grip screws? I see grips with 2 5/8" and 2 11/16" spacing. Which one do I use?


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

You would have to get a ruler and measure the space between the two screws that would give you your answer. Good luck what kind of gun you got there.


----------

